# Knit Shops. Marathon Key



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

I am going on vacation to the Marathon Key, in Southern Florida in February. Anyone know of some knitting shops to visit? Would love to take a class while I am there? Or help out the Florida economy...: ) Thanks, Laura


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out www.knitmap.com You can put in the zipcode and it will pull up any shops in the area


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

great. Thanks, Laura


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

There it's a shop in Key West, but it is closed down


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

any shops from Miami to Key West that I could "day trip" too?


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.ragingwoolshop.com
This yarn shop, Raging Wool, is in Weston, FL near Ft. Lauderdale. The shop owner was extremely welcoming and her selection of yarns was nice. I was staying close by so visited it a couple of times while we were there this summer. I drove through Marathon on a day trip to Key West but don't remember how long it took. It is doable in a day though. Maybe you can check the address on the site and use mapquest to get an idea. I know there are some other shops in the Ft. Lauderdale area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

There has been a large flea market on Big Pine Key, Saturday mornings, but I don't know if anyone carries yarn. Otherwise, you will probably have to shop the mainland. I visited the one in Key West several years ago and it was a nice shop. Sorry to hear that it is closed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be about 2.5 to 3 hours to get to Raging Wool from Marathon..

Homestead and Miami would be closer.

http://www.yellowpages.com/homestead-fl/yarn-shop?g=homestead%2C+FL&q=yarn+shop

These shops might have something


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm visiting my daughter this week. There are no yarn shops in Marathon. There is one in Key West but it's very small and very expensive. Also there is a Ben Franklin on US 1 as you enter Key West in the Publix strip mall. They mainly have Red Heart.


----------

